# Ways to soothe a cat in heat?



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

*READ FIRST*

I am getting her spayed at the end of this month. She's almost 9 months old now and due to health reasons couldn't be spayed at an earlier date. At the end of this month is when the best vet (and her favourite vet) from our local surgery gets back from maternity leave. This vet has also been the one to help her with her previous health problems as a kitten, so knows her well.

I just wanted to get that out there before I ask, is there any way I can soothe her while we wait? She's rolling all over the floor now, had me up an hour ago and is yowling.

Thank you


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Not a whole lot you can do. Sometimes putting them in a small-ish, cold, darkened room can help. Not being able to wander around can make them a bit quieter, and being in a colder room can make the cycle shorter.

Otherwise, it's just earplugs.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry if you find a way please let me know. However I used to find with Vogue that giving her plenty of cuddles used to stop the noise, I know this isn't of much help but at least it gives your ears a break for 10 mins


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I try and encourage mine to have a conversation with me. Although they carry on talking, at least ehy're not yelling! I also give them plenty of attention. Sorry though, there's no way to make it go away. You've just gotta put up with the screaming...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Accupressure mating might help. It induces ovulation and will stop her calling for a few weeks.

Cat Massage - A Hands On Experience

(almost at the bottom)

And a video - the screaming etc. would happen during a natural mating:

008 - YouTube


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I've not tried it in this situation but rescue remedy might work to help calm her down a bit.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Accupressure mating might help. It induces ovulation and will stop her calling for a few weeks.
> 
> Cat Massage - A Hands On Experience


That's very interesting! I think I will try that with Darcy as I don't want to breed with her for a good while yet!!


----------



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Accupressure mating might help. It induces ovulation and will stop her calling for a few weeks.
> 
> Cat Massage - A Hands On Experience
> 
> ...


Wow, that's brilliant. I'll give it a go later on (she's sleeping right now) and tell you how it goes. Thank you!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I read once in internet about using a cotton bud. 
Please, don't ask me more details. I'm too prude to comment. Google it.


----------



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Accupressure mating might help. It induces ovulation and will stop her calling for a few weeks.
> 
> Cat Massage - A Hands On Experience
> 
> ...


I've just tried this and it's had the opposite effect. She's rolling around on the floor even more now, like she won't stop rolling around on the floor.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My vet done the cotton bud method when i first started breeding, it lasted 2 days then she was back to howling again. Not something i would want to try to do myself though incase i damaged her.


----------



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

Boobub said:


> I've just tried this and it's had the opposite effect. She's rolling around on the floor even more now, like she won't stop rolling around on the floor.


She's had a wee now and isn't as bad, seems to be back to how she was.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Boobub said:


> I've just tried this and it's had the opposite effect. She's rolling around on the floor even more now, like she won't stop rolling around on the floor.


It takes about 2 hours for them to settle down some though they'll still be calling, you need to do the technique every 10-15 minutes for an hour. And repeat for an hour 12 hours later.
some girls will still carry on for another day or so but most are done by the second 'treatment'

Often takes a while to perfect and get the right spot when you're new at it.



TatiLie said:


> I read once in internet about using a cotton bud.
> Please, don't ask me more details. I'm too prude to comment. Google it.


I use acupressure as I don't want to insert anything internally and possibly hurt the girls. 
I did have a breeder show me and perform it on one girl and it didn't work anyway.


----------

